# Laser Eye Surgery



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Due to parcle cateracts that can't be done on the nhs and suffering with Blepharitis (inflamation of the eyelids) requiring regular drops. the other 'alf has had consultation privately to undergo laser eye surgery to correct his eye sight. With renewal of his C1 licence due middle of April it is going to be a close call. Has other member gone down this route or knows someone who has?


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Interesting topic I think I will keep an eye on the responses :lol: :lol: 

Good luck with your examination in April :wink:


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi Ambegayo, had laser on both eyes I had mono vision, took les than 20 mins £2,450 had it done at fifty lasted 6 years back to where it was now,went back for check up and I was told that my eyes are 6 years older now, so now I wear cheap glasses just to read. Hope this helps
By the way didn't feel a thing.
Eddie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Jonathan Edwards also wears glasses now!! :roll: 

I know nothing of your circumstances, but might it not be better to think of lens replacement as a much longer lasting solution?

A friend of ours has just had both eyes done for a lot less money than laser treatment, and he's delighted. The improvement is promised to be permanent too, for as long as he lives.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wonderful Zeb but makes me cringe just thinking about it.

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Me too Ray, but he said it was no problem. He was mildly sedated, and said that all he was really aware of was a very bright light, and a slight sensation of tugging at his eye.

He was more than a bit scared beforehand (_I would have been too_!!) but found it quite manageable on the day.

Dave


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

i had laser done at morefields eye hospital

was really scared but no need to have been as it was really painless and they did make me relax

the consoltent said that he would not reccomend laser to be done on both eyes at the same time especially as i had one eye better than the other and was concerned that if something went wrong with the good eye i would be buggered

worked well on my bad eye and did not do the better eye

i would reccomend that you go to a good lazer place as i would worry about the cut price ones also ask what difference lazer would do as it is not suitable for every eye


my friend in florida has had his eyes done 3 times and including cornia replacement

barry


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

My husband is 73 in March. we hope to get at least 5 more hears wth the motorhome. He has had two pairs of glasses in the last 3 years, once variafocals (two pairs -one as spare) that didn't work so next time he had biphocals but they still did not adjust his eyes to equal vision, back to scriveners - they insisted they were OK. I wasn't aware that laser had a shelf life!? He will still need eye drops as Blepharitis is not curable.


----------



## Bobthebass (Jun 30, 2014)

Had mine done 10 years ago by Boots on the day they stopped doing laser surgery (I didn't know that at the time). One eye wasn't right and I had to wait 6 months for a different optician to do another procedure to correct Boot's error, and he told me I should never have had it done in the first place as my prescription was too high. Anyway, to cut a long story short my eyes are fine now, although they get tired very quickly (I am 60). You can't correct the need to wear reading glasses though when you get older with laser surgery so be prepared for this. It's great to play golf in the rain and wear proper sunglasses, so I suppose it was worth it in the end. Agree no pain during the incredibly quick op, but the smell of burning eyeball will live with me forever!


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

I had mine done, both at the same time close to 15 years ago. My presciotion was - 3.75. I have pregressively needed glasses...but still for distance, currently at -1.75 in one eye.
In theory i should need reading glasses by now but it is not the case. It seems i am getting younger  
When I had laser surgery , i was quite a good shot ( clays ) and it improved well.

Do your research. Choose a good clinic. No problem.

The main issue is infection, you must be religeous in the regime of eyedrops etc. this is the main cause of failure.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

He saw consultant privately after being referred by his GP, so it will be a private operation with a consultant at an nhs hospiital. Bit confused that the cateracts will be removed through having the laser , also can't see much information re lens replacement. Surely the laser surgery will last him (at 73) and most importantly correct the vision appropriate to each eye :?:


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

I wasn't aware that there was a 'shelf life' on the procedure, but at 73 I suppose it will see him through. He has appointment 10 feb for the priliminaries then the op a week later, problem is his C1 expires 14 April, how will that affect that, the other eye is done 6 weeks later I believe. He suffers awful with the cold -arthritis -we are only here because of a daughters 50th last weekend. Everything seems to fall at the wrong time. Would like to read what Jonothan Edwards says about it?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I doubt if Jonathan Edwards will be saying a lot. Having made a fair bit of cash (_presumably_) out of advertising the laser treatment only a very few years ago, he already needs glasses again!

My friend was offered varifocal lens replacements. It's obviously a very complex and sophisticated procedure, and I don't undertsand how varifocal lens inserts can work, but it seems they do.

He declined because he was advised they might cause distracting halos around oncoming headlights when driving at night. He went for the plain lenses so he still needs reading glasses for close work, but he is well pleased with the result.

Might it be worth a bit more research before committing to the laser treatment? I only know what my friend has experienced. :?:

Dave


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Well he is going ahead with it, a consultation on the 10th followed by op on the 12th. The consultant is NHS based so I would think he knows his job :roll: :?:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Ann had both eyes done 18 years ago when the opp was painful for 48 hours after. In the last 2 years she has started to wear glasses so it was a very worth while job.

steve & ann. ----------- teensvan.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

He had the left eye done last hursday. The cateract was removed and a LA/CA implant.
He has 4 weeks of drops 4 times a day and 2 weeks drops(antibotics)4 times a day.
Thought the quote was for both (how nieve) two thou short by £5. But that was one eye. waiting for date for other eye. Although it was done at nhs hospital, it was private.Near sight is perfect but far sight still hazy but early days!!


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Laser Eye Treatment*

Another day, very downhearted as long vision still the same as before op!!
How long does it take??:frown2:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

My wife had both eyes done around 12 years ago by Ultralase to correct shortsightedness and they have remained effective. Her long vision was good immediately but she had to return about 6 months later for a 'tweak' as the prescription was not quite right. I remember having a battle with the company for this as they did not want to know at first (as with plenty of other customers) but the procedure was eventually done by them with bad grace. :frown2:


I suppose these days the procedure is much better but there could be the possibility of needing a second attempt.


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,Very good topic, but as yet no reply from anyone on the licence side of it,have you had it done and do you drive over 3.5 tonne C1 licence holder over 70 years of age as this could apply to lots of people on this forum,regards H.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Me too Ray, but he said it was no problem. He was mildly sedated, and said that all he was really aware of was a very bright light, and a slight sensation of tugging at his eye.
> He was more than a bit scared beforehand (_I would have been too_!!) but found it quite manageable on the day. Dave


Hi Dave.
well just had my first cataract done yesterday. Everyone told me you don't feel a thing. Not so. The opp was 5 mins severe discomfort bordering on pain. Bit like the dentist drilling into a nerve. 
Somewhat uncomfortable all yesterday evening but all OK and clearer vision today.
My next one is in 7 days and as the results are worth the 5 mins of pain I am looking forward to getting it over and done.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Just to add balance...

I had both my eyes done at 40 to correct myopia. I had worn glasses since I was 3! The effects lasted 5 years or so but after that I have had to start wearing glasses as I am now long sighted. I was warned of this at the time that due to age, this could happen.

*It was singularly the most painful and excruciating experience of my life to date*. I also had to go back as the first attempt didn't work and go through the whole sordid process again. I appreciate that "97%" of the time everything is fine but if you are one of the 3% watch out!

I wont go into details so close to lunch however I had suction clamps popping off my eyeballs all over the place; plus had to sit in the waiting area for 3 hours with my eyes cut (half way through the process) until the swelling calmed down...with the anaesthetic wearing off over the first hour or so! I'll leave it there...

I wrote this up in the Comments Book at the Ultralase place and they removed the book! This was a High St operation too not some back street hovel.

If I had my time again I would have kept the £3,400; forgotten about my vanity; saved on the pain; and used the money elsewhere.

If its for genuine reasons then go for it. If its for vanity then just double think: do you want to be one of the 3%?

As I say: just for balance. I know people who have had it done and been back at work in the pm. I had to have 4 days off each time as I couldn't open my eyes!

Graham :frown2:


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

This doesn't help the original enquirer, but may help others. Anyone with myopia (short sight) who is considering laser eye surgery should be aware that they may need reading glasses after the surgery.

I have myopia, and have done since the age of 12.It's fairly mild, but I would need glasses for driving. My daughter and one of my sons are exactly the same - myopia from age of puberty. However, many years ago, my optician told me that my myopia might well mean that I would not need reading glasses in later life. This is because myopia compensates for the type of long-sightedness that comes with age.

This has turned out to be true. I am now 64, but still do not need reading glasses. My husband John, who always had perfect 20/20 vision, started needing reading glasses in his mid 40s, and has since needed stronger and stronger lenses.

My daughter considered laser eye surgery to correct her mild myopia. At the time, she was a practising surgeon. She went for an initial consultation, where she was told she was a perfect candidate for this treatment. No mention was made of the need for reading glasses in later life. She made an appointment for the treatment.

When she told me she had had the consultation, I told her what my optician had said. She rang the clinic and asked if it was true that with laser eye surgery she would be more likely to need reading glasses in future. They then told her that yes, this was true. She told them she was vey annoyed that she had not been warned of this at her consultation.

She cancelled the procedure, as she considered it would be far more of a nuisance to have to wear glasses for surgery and all other close work than to have to wear them for driving.

Just something people should take into consideration. Linda


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have around 6 pairs of reading glasses now - dotted around the house and 2 pairs in the MH. Poundland is your friend :smile2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

I had lense replacement done on both eyes nine years ago I had worn glasses since I was a child my prescription was plus 12 so my eyes were pretty bad
Optical Express did the operation in Harley Street the procedure was reasonably painless .after a few weeks the eyes were tweaked with Laser treatment I now have 20/20 vision and I would recommend the procedure the total cost was £3000 which I thought was a good price to pay

John


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry not laser. 

My second cataract opp this week was far less painful than the first as I asked the surgeon for more anaesthetic. And now after two good nights sleep I can see everything bright and colourful without glass's at all except for close reading of small print.
I am busy trying to find some old $1 'cheaters' to read with in various drawers. 
I will be seeing the local ophthalmologist within a month to get a new prescription. But it will only be for reading glass's and now I like tints.
So far the costs have been just under €400 of which I anticipate getting 70% back but still waiting for the bills.

Ray.


----------

